# bromley south london... water report



## naz (30 May 2018)

Hi 

Just thought id ask the question has anyone got a water report for south east london,I live in the croydon area and I what to find out my kh and gh level and everything else about my water,I tested my water a few year ago and the gh and kh was very very high about 27dkh ,but you no how unreliable these test kits are.

I have been trying to work out how to get a water report for your area though the internet but can't,and I'm sure I see a thread on here before ages ago for the bromley area with a water report on it.

Thanks lee


----------



## Angus (30 May 2018)

https://www.thameswater.co.uk/Help-and-Advice/Water-Quality/Check-the-water-quality-in-your-area

put your postcode in here.


----------



## kadoxu (31 May 2018)

Just bear in mind that the report gives you a max, min, and an average of results throughout the year. So, don't be amazed if the numbers from your tap don't match.


----------



## Djoko Sauza (31 May 2018)

I got 23gh and 16kh in Lewisham from the API test kit. Awful!


----------



## Angus (31 May 2018)

Diogo Sousa said:


> I got 23gh and 16kh in Lewisham from the API test kit. Awful!


Good for growing vallis.


----------



## naz (3 Jun 2018)

Cheers anubus

Just looked up my reading 

Nice one....


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (3 Jun 2018)

Maybe <One of these> may help of hardness bother you that much.


----------

